# what's your highest fare? which city?



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

Last night I made 289.00 on a SUV trip in Denver. Fare was surging times 3. 33min ride!!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I made $12.99 for a 28 minute ride with the new rates.

Awesome right?


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yea Black Car is so better.  I may bring on a new driver in Denver soon to drive my Tahoe. If things go good I'll buy them a new black car.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

A classic thread on the same topic:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/post-your-highest-uber-fare.7/#post-184


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I made $12.99 for a 28 minute ride with the new rates.
> 
> Awesome right?


ROTFLMAO!!

Lucky you, wish I had at least one of those. How do you sleep at night , screwing people like that?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I had $117 on a 5x surge, and $120 on a 3.5x surge last night, beating my previous high of $75. I felt bad for the 5x, she was really nice and a 5* rider who was sober, but she understood how it works. I've had riders say they don't mind the surge when they end up with a driver like me anyway.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Aug 20, 2014)

It was $63 for a 11 mile trip but Uber decided to change the price. Still waiting to hear back from them...


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

33.91$
25-min
19-miles 

Non surge


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

$88. 54 min drive to airport


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

$165 @ surge pricing. Downtown Houston to 249 cypress area.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

$132.01 Houston to College Station non surge. Not worth the 4 hours round trip but will make for a nice paycheck next Thursday. That was on top of non stop pinging that earned me another $90 in fares on Monday.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

excluding halloween / NYE crazy surges, my highest NORMAL day fare was $192 from downtown SF to Oakland airport, 2.5x surge, some random wednesday.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Mine was $351 from O"hare airport to Iowa City.


----------



## Osamah (Nov 19, 2014)

about $120 boston to NH


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Last week i had two fares in the same week that went over $100. One was $113 and the other $105. Both were at regular price. I have yet to score on a surge price fare. I see them, but i just can't get to them quick enough.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> $132.01 Houston to College Station non surge. Not worth the 4 hours round trip but will make for a nice paycheck next Thursday. That was on top of non stop pinging that earned me another $90 in fares on Monday.


4 hour round trip? Wow, how the rates must differ. Each one of my trips $113 and $105 were less then 2 1/2 hours round trip.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Santa Monica, stop over in del mar, then downtown san Diego, $411. About 3 hours. Straight time, no surge, uber plus


----------



## sushiboy (Nov 10, 2014)

Needham, MA to Boston, MA on Halloween. Never broken the $90 mark but have had 2-3 $80 trips.
*
Duration* 32:33
*Distance *16.6
*Fare *$89.78


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

with the new rates the highest non surge was $37
35 miles on 3x surge was $220. I felt bad for the lady who paid for the drunk guy she did not see since high school...


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

I had 4 separate 6x surge fares for the LSU vs. Ole Miss game. Highest one was $108. None of them were more than 6 miles, it was mostly just sitting in really nasty traffic. Made some serious money for only 7 hours that day. Highest non surge fare I recall was $38.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

$113 for 13 miles in Los Angeles, 5x surge on Halloween night.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Santa Monica, stop over in del mar, then downtown san Diego, $411. About 3 hours. Straight time, no surge, uber plus


So let me get this straight, they paid you $411 so you could take a trip down to San Diego? SCORE!!!!!! If that was timed right and you carried some spare clothes in the trunk you could make a weekend out of that!
I would love to catch a fare going to vegas. Get a group of 3 or 4 people sharing the cost and that's totally doable.


----------



## Subauber14 (Nov 14, 2014)

LA 236.00 Halloween night surge x4 mission hills to DTLA


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Subauber14 said:


> LA 236.00 Halloween night surge x4 mission hills to DTLA


my Halloween high fare was $205. West Hollywood to Brentwood, 8 miles, waited for two of their friends to show up, that never showed, then stuck in grid lock, couldn't move. The time on the trip was around 47 minutes. It was a 5x surge.


----------



## Subauber14 (Nov 14, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> my Halloween high fare was $205. West Hollywood to Brentwood, 8 miles, waited for two of their friends to show up, that never showed, then stuck in grid lock, couldn't move. The time on the trip was around 47 minutes. It was a 5x surge.


Nice.. I could have made more that night but I didn't start until 9pm. Had to take the kid trick or treating


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

115 on a 3x in omaha


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

$112. From Mamhattan Beach to Hollywood. Took a picture of Hollywood sign and them back to Manhattan Beach. Hope they got good photos


----------



## gatrstomp (Dec 2, 2014)

125.20 for non surge from JAX to Gainesville about an 80 mile trip, the best thing about that night was when I got back my very next ride was 98.00 non surge from JAX to St.Aug.
152.11 for a 7x surge on Fla Ga. game day 11.79 miles


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

$145 Halloween 6.9x surge.


----------



## ItsASecret (Dec 1, 2014)

My highest non-surge fair was recently... $91 from Alexandria,Va to Baltimore, MD


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

EDC was in Orlando a month ago and on Saturday night which is always a busy night got extremely busy. Surged all night and went to 9.5x. I picked up someone going to Celebration which normally is $26 but ended up being $247. I don't think they saw that coming. Some of the rides I would have done for free with the girls I picked up.


----------



## Lyftstache-ride (Nov 29, 2014)

$74 + $12 tip for a 30 min ride or so


----------



## tallnfla (Oct 13, 2014)

non surge-514.35to go from orlando to ft lauderdale
and surge- 189.72, 6.8x surge 15.20 minutes, 9.34 miles, to go from sea to down town Orlando on halloween


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

geeman said:


> EDC was in Orlando a month ago and on Saturday night which is always a busy night got extremely busy. Surged all night and went to 9.5x. I picked up someone going to Celebration which normally is $26 but ended up being $247. I don't think they saw that coming. Some of the rides I would have done for free with the girls I picked up.
> View attachment 2814
> View attachment 2815


I keep trying, but every time i try to "like" this post AGAIN it removes my original like. There is something seriously wrong with the "like" system !


----------



## ELLE (Dec 17, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> $132.01 Houston to College Station non surge. Not worth the 4 hours round trip but will make for a nice paycheck next Thursday. That was on top of non stop pinging that earned me another $90 in fares on Monday.


That seems super low! I had a $248 from Woodlands to Richmond- no surge. It took about an hour. 
I just did a 290 to IAH for $112 today- again no surge.


----------



## GunnerViper (Dec 18, 2014)

35:49 min 
18.09 
$32.77


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

5 different times $101.00 flat rate no surge Athens, Ga. to Atlanta, Ga. 1 $20 tip, 1 $8 tip, 3 no tip.


----------



## Uber_LA_Area (Apr 16, 2015)

I had a $184 trip on Halloween 2014. Surge was like 5x I think. 30 min drive for about 35 miles. I know they lost it when it showed the fee, I almost did. Other than that I once drove Hollywood to Santa Ana area and back for about $160 I believe. No surge. No tip.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

1100.00 Rosemead to calabasas
Hard Summer festival 2014
Cash deal thanks to UBER surge


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> So let me get this straight, they paid you $411 so you could take a trip down to San Diego? SCORE!!!!!! If that was timed right and you carried some spare clothes in the trunk you could make a weekend out of that!
> I would love to catch a fare going to vegas. Get a group of 3 or 4 people sharing the cost and that's totally doable.


Allot of empty miles @ regular rates. Maybe for a plus it works out though.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

JLA said:


> Allot of empty miles @ regular rates. Maybe for a plus it works out though.


It's right there in the post. For $411 (even going one way) I'm pumped!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> It's right there in the post. For $411 (even going one way) I'm pumped!


Except they're doing Uberplus. Basically the difference between .90 and 2.35. So you're talking less then half. Probably realistically $140-160.

Yeah, for $411 though I wouldn't care.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

158$ 200% Primetime from chandler to cave creek az with Lyft. Plus a 20 dollar tip ironically, when i was expecting him to punch me when he saw how much it came out to lol


----------



## shackupinnms (Mar 17, 2015)

Yo


----------



## shackupinnms (Mar 17, 2015)

shackupinnms said:


> Yo


$122


----------



## UberinOK (Apr 13, 2015)

13 miles, 21 minutes, $93, 4.5 surge. OKC- Edmond


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I drove this guy to the courthouse, went and dropped some papers off for him cause he was disabled (or so he says, claims he has Lyme disease)and returned him to his motel and for my trouble he gave me $80 tip. I picked up his food once and delivered it which was easy - no pax - just me and the food and no complaints. Biggest fare so far was$95 with a $20 tip. Not very big but only 600 trips so far.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> Last night I made 289.00 on a SUV trip in Denver. Fare was surging times 3. 33min ride!!


My first trip as an SUV driver was $390, from Del Mar to Long Beach. The third trip was from long beach to downtown L.A. $150. Nice intro to SUV, I'd say


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> 1100.00 Rosemead to calabasas
> Hard Summer festival 2014
> Cash deal thanks to UBER surge
> View attachment 6876


20yearsdriving you were driving Uber back then?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> 20yearsdriving you were driving Uber back then?


No

I was there in poacher duty

I got there 1 hour before it ended

Waited till the last available , taxi , uber , livery was gone

I had a small bidding war

I was showing what the uber rate was
I even saved the picture I could not belive it my self

That weekend there were many events in L.A.

beyonce @ rose bowl 90k people 
Hard summer festival @ wittier narrows 90k people

there were spotting events all over

I poach once in a while , haven't much lately because there are a lot of uber 
It watered down the ratio


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

There was a guy with uber SUV got a 2300.00 ride from the same event to San Diego


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> There was a guy with uber SUV got a 2300.00 ride from the same event to San Diego


Work it daddy!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Work it daddy!


For any loyal customers I always give a preferred rate ( they tip anyways)

For any UBER hybrids I go with the surge rate at the moment

When I poach , I flash the surge as a negotiation tool


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Not very high just $115 but I once got an $80 tip, short ride but I was asked to deliver papers in the courthouse cause he couldn't walk in.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Not very high just $115 but I once got an $80 tip, short ride but I was asked to deliver papers in the courthouse cause he walk in.


Like you said "work it"
Good for you , there will be more coming your way.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> No
> 
> I was there in poacher duty
> 
> ...


Awesome story and some good work on your part.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Like you said "work it"
> Good for you , there will be more coming your way.


More, yeah, I'm winding down but not out yet.


----------



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

My highest fare was also my most satisfying. After the Cowboys beat the Giants I took three crying New Yorkers from AT&T Stadium to their hotel near Galleria. I'm sure their Uber fare was a drop in the bucket compared to what they dropped on the entire trip to see their Giants lose, so I didn't feel sorry for them at all, and I definitely liked talking about the Cowboy's win for more than an hour in stalled traffic. Probably got one star for that trip but I don't care.

*DATE*
October 19, 2014
*REQUESTED VEHICLE*
uberX
*TIME*
6:42PM
*DURATION*
1:14:22
*MILES*
26.20
*FARE*
$168.24


----------



## AkeyBreaky (Mar 5, 2015)

$189.13 with 7.9 surge. Belterra Park (Cincinnati) to Florence, Kentucky. 3 events going on in one night: Dave Matthews Band, Bunbury Music Festival, Reds game.


----------



## TransporterX (Dec 16, 2014)

Just made my highest fare ever, $172.67.
Picked up 2 girls in their mid 20's from Redondo Beach with 3.3x surge.
One wanted to be dropped off at Hillcrest Rd, BH for another party. And the other one wanted to go home at DTLA.
Really made my day .


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

I had $5.16 in the middle of Washington Dc crowded streets in 4th of July 15 minutes trip 1.2x surge, wtf


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Uber SUV 612 no surge, x 78 and xl 410 no surge and 408 3.2x surge.

Also had sex with an escort that usually costs 1000 an hour for 40 dollars in gas and and a small side trip on the way home.


----------



## mazen (Apr 12, 2015)

$154 Princeton rail station to Newark Airport 2.8x surge - Princeton University reunion


----------

